# Attendance down at Noah's Ark/Wis Dells?



## MLMarek (Jul 27, 2006)

We visited Noah's Ark for the first time this year on July 16 as a day trip.
This was the Sunday that it was 95 plus degree temperatures.
The parking lot at Noah's Ark was about one third full. We were expecting a large crowd and long lines due to the heat.  

When we have been there in past years (in July or August, a weekday or weekends), the parking lot has been packed, regardless of how hot it was.
This time lines were short, I went on some rides that I hadn't been on in years, which was great.

But it lead me to wonder, is attendance down this year at Noah's Ark or the Dells in general?  

Several thoughts:
- Was it a one day fluke? It was HOT and there was an Air and Water show in Milwaukee that day. 

- Noah's Ark seemed less well maintained that in the past. Many of the water features on the Lazy River were not working.
There were about half as many lifeguards as in years past. (I'd heard it was harder to recruit help from Eastern Europe this year). The lifeguards seemed less interested in their work than before. 
There were fewer tubes available. Many tubes needed repair. 

-Are high gas prices to blame?  The Dells is still only one tank of gas away from the midwestern cities.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 27, 2006)

I will have to ask around.  Traffic is very heavy in the Dells, so I wouldn't guess attendance was down.  Many people say play is down at Christmas Mountain's golf course this year.  I believe the Dells area took in just short of 4 billion dollars in tourist revenue last year.  (Dells population 2,500)


----------



## CMVer (Jul 27, 2006)

My bet is Mt. Olympus has taken its toll on Noahs.  Even though Noah's Ark is a much bigger water park, adding the go carts and roller coasters is really inviting for families.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I know I read somewhere the best day to visit Noah's Ark is Sunday because it is a travel day.


----------



## Neesie (Jul 28, 2006)

Last summer we were at the Dells; we planned on going to Noah's Ark but found 50% off tickets to FamilyLand across the street.  Maybe Noah has some competition?  

I am also seeing a lot of infomercials on Chula Vista; maybe they are offering specials that get some people there instead of at Noah's Ark.  In any case, the Dells have no shortage of attractions or waterparks.  Good for you that you had such easy access around the park when you were there!


----------



## MLMarek (Jul 28, 2006)

If people were at Mt Olympus rather than Noah's Ark that day, they were not outside by the gocarts and coasters. What is in that large building at the back of the property?

One of my coworkers was at Devil's Lake the same week, he felt it was generally less crowded there than in years past. 

I would bet there is something to the Sunday as a travel day theory. This is good to keep in mind for future visits.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 29, 2006)

Familyland really didn't exist last year, as it was part of Mount Olympus.  Noah's Ark has always had competition from Familyland and Riverview, but was always the preferred park. If people are preferring Mounta Olympus, it would be because of the roller coasters because the water park part can't compete with Noah's.   Maybe the hotel waterparks are taking some people away, such as Wilderness, chula vista, black wolf lodge and Kalahari.

There are still abiout 5 to 6 thousand foreign students in town according to the Dells Visitor's Bureau.  They are not admitting to a drop in tourism.


----------



## got4boys (Jul 29, 2006)

Chula Vista just opened a brand new 88,000 sq foot indoor water park this July along with new condos. The indoor water slides were great. (no they are not timeshares - oh how I wish they were)

We were there the a couple weeks ago and they were pretty packed for being just opened.




			
				rapmarks said:
			
		

> Familyland really didn't exist last year, as it was part of Mount Olympus.  Noah's Ark has always had competition from Familyland and Riverview, but was always the preferred park. If people are preferring Mounta Olympus, it would be because of the roller coasters because the water park part can't compete with Noah's.   Maybe the hotel waterparks are taking some people away, such as Wilderness, chula vista, black wolf lodge and Kalahari.
> 
> There are still abiout 5 to 6 thousand foreign students in town according to the Dells Visitor's Bureau.  They are not admitting to a drop in tourism.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 29, 2006)

we are going to hold my daughter's wedding at Chula Vista next year. The new additions look great.


----------



## got4boys (Jul 29, 2006)

If you are going to stay at Chula Vista, do ask for the new condos. When we booked, we had a choice and requested the new condos. (They just opened up). What we got was a junior suite. It was great. One of the biggest Jr. Suites that we stayed in and it even had a balcony. The Jr Suite had 2 queen size beds, queen size sofa bed, great whirlpool bar size refrigerator, microwave. It slept 6 comfortably.

The web site is http://www.chulavistaresort.com/ and it shows them and the room configurations. The price difference was at least $100 to go from a Jr Suite to a 2 bedroom. They quoted us $299 for a 2 bedroom versus $189 for a Jr. Suite and that price included water passes for all six of us. (Water park passes are $25.95 each if you are not staying at the property).

Good luck next year!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2006)

Drove past Noah's Ark yesterday and it was paked.  Interstingly enough, Mt. Olympus didn't look very busy, but it is huge who can tell.


----------



## MLMarek (Aug 5, 2006)

*Last weekend at Mt Olympus was full/Careful in the Wave Pool*

So continuing our Dells tour, last Sunday we went to Mt Olympus. 
This was our first time there since Familyland/Mt Olympus merged. 
That day in general there was a lot more car traffic on Rt 12 on the strip than during our prior visit to Noah's Ark.
We elected to go to Mt Olympus because it looked like rain in the morning (the girls wanted to go to Noah's Ark). 
There are more things to do in the rain/cool weather (Bay of Dreams, coasters, etc) there than at Noah's. 
The expanded park is really large; from one end of Mt Olympus to the other is good half mile; our feet were tired at the end of the day. 
We were generally impressed with Mt Olympus; the staff was helpful and  conscientious. 
One warning about the Wave Pool; when it says strong swimmers only in the deep end; they are NOT kidding. Two people were fished out by lifeguards while we were there. One may or may not have needed help; the other definitely did. The lifeguards were definitely erring on the safe side, a good thing.


----------

